# Shampoo.....?



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

I was thinking of switching shampoos since the one I used is a pain to get.. anyways. At work we use Oatmella which is made by Double K, I was wondering if anyone has used the Dynamic Duo formula they have? Or if someone can recommend a good sudsing, clean rinsing, natural, anti itch shampoo!

Thanks!

PS... I make sure I rinse plenty well. We just adopted a Berner and she came to us with dry flaky itchy skin. I'm using supplements, oil and feeding a good holistic food.. Merrick. Just wondering what else I could use to help out. Ibathed her in Maleseb the other day since I have to bathe my golden weekly in it because he has horrible allergies. Will that help out any? I need something for her, unless the Maleseb will be fine, but i also need something for my other golden... she doesn't have skin issues(knock on wood) I need something that I can dilute and buy by the gallon.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The best medicated shampoo I have ever used, hands down, is EZ Groom's Medicated Ultra Sheen. It will soak off any dry skin, scabby,scaly, etc. It leaves the coat and skin moisturized and erases the itch. Best stuff ever..and I have tried TONS of "medicated" shampoos on hundreds of dogs. You have to order it direct from them, but is well worth it. I leave it sit for 10 minutes then rinse off. On really bad skin, I will not dilute it as much as recommended. It is my only medicated shampoo I use at my salon for the last 5 years. 

For an everyday shampoo that is hypo and tearless, they also have "Premium shampoo". Its great stuff too, and one of my staples at the salon. 

I am not a fan of Double K products. They just didn't excite me much.


----------



## Acadia (Aug 6, 2008)

At my house, we use oatmeal shampoo. You can find it at pretty much any pet store. My Malteses, especially Lisa (my youngest dog), used to scratch a lot until we switched to this type of shampoo. I don't remember the shampoo brand, although we did switch brands recently. Their hair is normally silky and fluffy after their baths.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Have a look on this site: www.earthbath.com

My dog doesn't have any skin issues but I like the Earthbath products because they're natural and are not harmful to the earth. I use the Mango Tango shampoo & conditioner in one and the Aloe and Oatmeal conditioner. Earthbath has an Oatmeal & aloe shampoo which is good for itchy skin and a Clear Advantages formula which is really gentlle and good for allergies. You can also dilute the shampoo or conditioner.


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Graco... is that shampoo medicated smelling? Will it get rid of that yeasty film on a dogs coat. My golden has horrible allergies and the only shampoo that I know that works is the Maleseb, but if this will work like it.. I'll give it a go too! Does it lather good and smell good? Clean rinsing, does the smell last long on the coat after shampooing? 

Thanks!


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Bumping this up for Graco to see... Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Golden, sorry I didn't see your post earlier, thanks for bumping it. The EZ Groom Ultra Sheen has a medicated and minty type smell. I don't think its a bad smell. It lathers great, and I leave it soak for a good 15 minutes on a dog that is crusty and scabby,red, etc. It soaks all that off, moisturizes, and leaves the coat silky and clean. It doesn't really make the dog smell perfumy, etc. though. I don't like a medicated shampoo with extra scents in there, just for the sake of scent, as that could irritate skin further, rather than help heal. This shampoo cleans VERY well for a medicated shampoo..I have used Malaseb many times, and I dont' find it cleaning well, or helping much in the numerous dogs I have used it on. The Ultra Sheen is very clean rinsing, and again, great for those scaly, red, itchy dogs. It is great at getting that sticky/oily feel out of the coats too on those bad skinned dogs. I would defitinely give it a try on your dog. I find it much more effective than Malaseb.


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks so much Graco! I might has well give it a try then, what can it hurt!


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Another quick question, what does the premium shampoo smell like and does the smell last on the coat for awhile? thanks


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The premium shampoo is my salon's basic, regular shampoo. I have been using it for over 5 years and love it. It cleans great, hypo, and tearless. It smells fresh, and does come in another scent called Pearl, but I didn't like. If you call them to order (which I recommend, cause they may throw in something extra for you, they are very nice) they can tell you alot about their products. The scents don't linger on the coats. I prefer that, as I use colognes on my clients after they are groomed, as the scent lasts alot longer, smells fresher, and I can avoid using it on dogs with skin issues. To be honest, I have yet to have a shampoo scent actually linger on the dog for awhile...Once they are dry, its very hard to smell any trace of a shampoo. If you are looking to keep a fresh scent on your dog, wait til he's dry, and spritz him with some doggie cologne in a scent you like.


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have another question! Before I go and order the one you recommended, I wanted to know your opinion on the Eqyss line. My boss has ordered it to use in her shop, we've never used it before and one of the groomer's there swears by it, so i was just wondering if that was a good shampoo or not? thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I know of a lot of groomers that love the Eqyss line of products. I do know that they recently changed ingredients, and that some groomers weren't happy with the changes, and there was some discrepancies over what was in the bottle, and their ingredient listings. I don't know if they have cleared that up or not, but I know it was a bone of contention for alot of groomers. I don't really think their stuff is anything great. And it think its pricey too. Again, that is just my opinion, and I haven't tried their products again in quite some time. When I find something that works great for me, I stick with that.


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for your input! I know we'll be getting it in by friday or early next week. I'll try it out on my dog and see how it works I think, if I like it I might try it, if not I'll order the ezgroom. I know on the site you have to order $25 or more from ezgroom, but I only wanted to try the one formula out first, if I call them will they allow me to just buy the one bottle or no?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think if you call them to order it, they will let you order without the minimum charge. You know, if you want, I can just send you some to try out. I can just pour it in an old bottle, and ship it to you. Then you can dilute it when you get it and are ready to use it. You should only mix up what you are going to use right away. Just email me privately if you want me to send you some to try.


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks so much! I sent you a private message!


----------

